

Saving the manuals: It is Done - raldi
http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/04728

======
mindcrime
This really is a heart-warming story. It would have been tragic for all of
that information to have been discarded, some of it potentially lost forever.
Now, at least this stuff has a fighting chance.

If, by some chance, it ultimately turns out that all this stuff can be
digitized and placed online, that would be an incredible accomplishment. I'll
be keeping my fingers crossed.

------
raldi
Submitted here first, but it died on the New queue before getting, I felt, a
fair chance:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10097296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10097296)

dang, feel free to transfer my karma from this submission over to kryptiskt.

